# Multiple plows/multiple contactors



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

I know some of you run both a front and rear plows on your atv's. I got an impact implements one point hydraulic lift for Christmas. I'm looking for a nice/neat way to mount the second switch and contactor. My front winch switch is mounted center of the handle bars. Could possible move the first over a little to mount the second switch beside but don't think the second contactor will mount under the front plastic like the first one. I could put the contactor in the Honda tool box. Just seeing if others have thought of other options. Thanks Rodger


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't have a Pic but on my ATV that has a Winch on the front and a 3 point system on the back I have the 2nd switch just zipp tied onto the first not super neat or nice but workable.

I can take a pic if you want and the 2 switch are different enough there not any confusion as to which one for what.


----------

